# Have any of you used these wheels?....



## ramairthree (Feb 28, 2009)

I have 14x6 rally IIs all around this 1969 GTO with Dunlop raised white letter P225/70R14s. These should be 26.4 inch in diameter tires.

I was thinking of a wider tire, at least as tall as whats on it, on the same rims on the back, but not sure if it will give me as large and aggressive appearance as I want. Does anyone have any pics of a size taller and wider on the same rims?

I was thinking of some 15x8s of these Rally IIs from Coker.

Pontiac Style Rallye II - Coker Tire

I was thinking 275/60R15s could go on them. That would give me about an inch and a half more diameter, and a wider tire. I don't think they would be a problem fitting either.

What do you guys think?
I am trying to limit myself to Rally II rims,
and raised white letter inexpensive tires like the qualifiers.

If any one has this size on the back of a 69 or 68 I would love to see a picture.
Thanks.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

u could runa 7 inch wheel and a 275 on the rear


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

275's a whole lot of freakin tire for sure Mang.

I run a 245 60 14 rear on my stock rally IIs, I though that was a lot.

I don't think you'll have a problem fitting them on with a 15 X 8 wheel though. It'll look pretty badass imo.

As for tires, if you go with white letter, you gotta get the BFG Radial T/A imo.


----------



## jbracefan1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

havent tried it yet.. but those wheels are nasty!


----------

